# Getting the itch to upgrade my sub.



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Instead of buying a cheap subwoofer for my seconday system, I should move my existing PSB sub to it and buy a new one for my main system.

I'm looking at the following contenders shipped Ogdensburg US. I could make a holiday of it and spend a few days in the good ole US site seeing and on my way home swing by and pick it up to bypass the custom fees.

I'm looking at the following in order of preference:

1.) Outlaw Audio LFM-1 Plus Subwoofer $629.
2.) HSU Research VTF-2 MK4 $612.
3.) Epik Legend $499.
4.) Rumba $549. +shipping


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You should also consider Power Sound Audio.

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll suggest the SVS SB-12NSD ($649, shipped). Saves you the cost of shipping from SonicBoomAudio.com.

So, how big's your room and what's your budget?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

eljay said:


> I'll suggest the SVS SB-12NSD ($649, shipped). Saves you the cost of shipping from SonicBoomAudio.com.
> 
> So, how big's your room and what's your budget?


I'm in Ottawa too. Its an L-shaped room but the HT part of it is 10' x 16' . I checked Sonicboomaudio and they are adding $35. for shipping. 

I believe the Outlaw beats the SVS in performance.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I was going to put SVS on the list, too. I own one and am quite impressed with it, but I don't think that you would go wrong with the Outlaw. I would seriously consider Power Sound Audio, too.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I was going to put SVS on the list, too. I own one and am quite impressed with it, but I don't think that you would go wrong with the Outlaw. I would seriously consider Power Sound Audio, too.


Unfortunately, Power Audio Sound is out of my budget when you factor in shipping.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> I'm in Ottawa too. Its an L-shaped room but the HT part of it is 10' x 16' . I checked Sonicboomaudio and they are adding $35. for shipping.
> 
> I believe the Outlaw beats the SVS in performance.



Not sure where you get your last quote but just food for thoughts. When I was looking to upgrade, I also, was looking at all the usual suspects. I ended up with 2 pb12-nsd, Yes, they were a tad more $$ but I have zero regrets. 

Leave it to me for this kind of luck, a month after I got them, one of the amp starting acting up. I called SonicBoom and they were more than helpful. I was instructed to take the amp off the sub and they will send a replacement amp with all the necessary papers to sent the defective one back. Less than 48hrs after I call them, my amp was replaced and my sub working like new again. 

Now, I don't work for them, nor am I a fanboy, but you need to consider the unexpected. When I inquired with Outlaw, they were super nice and professional, but when it came to warranty issues, all shipping would have to be covered by me as I would have to send it back to the States to them. That would have surpass the slightly lower price of the Outlaw.

Again, all of the major ID subs are equally good and I'm sure you'll be happy with the choice you make. Just consider that things break sometimes.

Good luck and have fun shopping,

cheers


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> You should also consider Power Sound Audio.
> 
> http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


I would second that! I have two of the XS15's for review and used to own the Outlaw and have to say that I am much more impressed with the Power Sound Audio sub over my old LFM-Ex.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I would second that! I have two of the XS15's for review and used to own the Outlaw and have to say that I am much more impressed with the Power Sound Audio sub over my old LFM-Ex.


Unfortunately its over my budget.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oops, I missed that part. I honestly do not think you can go wrong with all of the models you mentioned in your first post. Outlaw, HSU, Rumba and EPIK are all outstanding sub manufacturers.


----------



## KptKrunch (Jul 21, 2009)

Those power sound audio subs look like the SVS subs of old to me. I'm on the look out for a new sub as well, had it narrowed down to the OP's choices of 

Hsu VTF2 MK3
Outlaw Audo LFM1 - Plus 

(Those two are the same subs are they not?)

And the SVS SB12 NSD

I have only a 18" width (just shy of that) to squeeze it in. 

LIke the OP - I'm in Canada. Problem with HSU........ crickets. I email them and I get nothing. Outlaw didnt try but at least on their Web page I can order and get a quote for Canada (before brokerage and duty fees however). 

Said broker and duty fee's will take both subs up past the $700 mark delivered to my door. And since I'm about 7 hours from the nearest US town I could have it shipping to, doing that is not worth it. 

So for $800 delivered to my door I chose the SVS PB12-NSD. I got a email response back from Mason there in less than 5 minutes on a question I had. I already purchased and am using the PB13-Ultra sub (and what a sub that is) in my main H/T room. This sub is to replace a PW2200 that my son wrecked the driver on (so the metal grille is another big plus). 

I don't believe HSU (Still as back in '07... or was it '08) when I got my PB Ultra sub I was trying to see what HSU would do and IIRC the only email they did respond to shipping was going to be over $200 and there would be brokerage and duties on top of that that would have added another couple of hundred bucks. 

So in the end it was SVS again - it's nice of them to have a Canadian distributor and they make fantastic subs for the money - and this sub should just squeeze in my spot


----------

